# We have lab puppies!!!



## bisonviewfarm

Super excited I've been waiting patiently for her to come back in heat and today's the day. I need as many backups as possible so I figured I might as well post here lol. Fingers crossed for February puppy's from Baily & Duke!! (dance)


----------



## ksalvagno

Can't wait to see pictures of puppies! Good luck!


----------



## billiejw89

Yay! How exciting!


----------



## SandyNubians

Ooh, how exciting! They are so pretty! I love puppies. Is this their first litter?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

How many little fur pippies will she have? They are both very nice looking labs! Congrats...and share your pictures please! Maybe be born on Valentines Day?


----------



## bisonviewfarm

SandyNubians said:


> Ooh, how exciting! They are so pretty! I love puppies. Is this their first litter?


It is


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Moers kiko boars said:


> How many little fur pippies will she have? They are both very nice looking labs! Congrats...and share your pictures please! Maybe be born on Valentines Day?


I'm not sure it'll be her first time. The labs I grew up with usually had 8&10 so I'm guessing around there


----------



## toth boer goats

YAY~! Labs are great dogs.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

toth boer goats said:


> YAY~! Labs are great dogs.


They are I didn't realize how much missed them till we got these 2.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

I suspect I may have missed a few days of Bailey's heat ( light bleeding I was working so very possible). She's standing today one tie so far. This puts her due on my husband's birthday on 2/1/20


----------



## toth boer goats

:great:


----------



## bisonviewfarm

I kept forgetting to update this. 51 days from first tie and Baily is definitely bred! Poor girl is huge. Not to much longer and we'll be on puppy watch :storkgirl:


----------



## SandyNubians

Yippy! I love pups! Getting very close.


----------



## SalteyLove

Best wishes! Duke is so much taller than Bailey! Are they close in age?


----------



## bisonviewfarm

SandyNubians said:


> Yippy! I love pups! Getting very close.


Me to I can't wait to see what these 2 produce.


SalteyLove said:


> Best wishes! Duke is so much taller than Bailey! Are they close in age?


Thanks! She's actually about a year older than him


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice.


----------



## SalteyLove

Are dogs fairly precise with their birthing/due dates or is there a lot of variation early or late?


----------



## toth boer goats

When we had our rottweiler puppies, every time, it was fairly precise.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

SalteyLove said:


> Are dogs fairly precise with their birthing/due dates or is there a lot of variation early or late?


 They always seem to be here. We had 5 days of ties though so my due date might be a little off.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

And Baily 59 days from first tie! Grandpa decided she needed her own bed so she got an Amazon package today lol think she likes it.


----------



## SalteyLove

Wow she looks very heavy in milk. I hope the birth is easy! I know labradors carry all the color genetics, but is it most likely all the puppies will be chocolate? I know, I'm full of questions! I really want to foster a pregnant dog in the future.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

SalteyLove said:


> Wow she looks very heavy in milk. I hope the birth is easy! I know labradors carry all the color genetics, but is it most likely all the puppies will be chocolate? I know, I'm full of questions! I really want to foster a pregnant dog in the future.


She's filling up fast I suspect she'll go close to the first ties date. I'm actually getting ready to setup her pen & box today. Color wise we have the chance for all 3 colors. They're both out of yellow to chocolate breedings. So they carry everything of course no guarantee but I'm hoping for a few of each.


----------



## don1RR

> labradors carry all the color genetics


But the best color is black, imho.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

No new baby goats today but after 18 or so hours of early labor we finally have our first puppy! I was about to take her potty and noticed a puddle on my floor surprise! Lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm

And I'm pretty certain she's done! 10 total 7 boys 3 girls.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Aw, congrats! I had a black lab Named Jessie she was a great dog. They're a great breed.


----------



## ksalvagno

How cute!


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## SandyNubians

Aww, too cute! That's a lot of pups. It looks like she had a mixed bag too. At least 2 of everything. Can't wait to watch them grow! Labs are amazing dogs.


----------



## SalteyLove

Yay congratulations! Did everything go smoothly?


----------



## bisonviewfarm

SandyNubians said:


> Aww, too cute! That's a lot of pups. It looks like she had a mixed bag too. At least 2 of everything. Can't wait to watch them grow! Labs are amazing dogs.


More than I thought she'd have and yep a few of each


----------



## bisonviewfarm

SalteyLove said:


> Yay congratulations! Did everything go smoothly?


 It went perfectly


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Little guys are doing great! Fat sassy and healthy. They got dewclaws done today and mom went in for an ear infection came home with meds for that but she's other wise doing well.


----------



## SalteyLove

Aren't they beaitiful?! 

Will you keep any?


----------



## groovyoldlady

They are SO adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

SalteyLove said:


> Aren't they beaitiful?!
> 
> Will you keep any?


Not unless one doesn't sell. If she'd had a yellow female that might be different story lol



groovyoldlady said:


> They are SO adorable! Congratulations!


Thank you!


----------



## billiejw89

so cute!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh wow..how cute! I had a golden /yellow lab once..his name was Gator..best pup ever. Had him 17 years.


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## rebelINny

So cute! and I'm not really a doggie person


----------



## bisonviewfarm

billiejw89 said:


> so cute!!


Super cute I spend way to much time cuddling puppys


Moers kiko boars said:


> Oh wow..how cute! I had a golden /yellow lab once..his name was Gator..best pup ever. Had him 17 years.


They are awesome dogs. I went a lot of years without them then found the sale ad with Baily she looked so much like the girl I grew up with I had to bring her home



rebelINny said:


> So cute! and I'm not really a doggie person


It's impossible to not love those tiny puppy faces lol


----------



## toth boer goats

:inlove: That is for sure.


----------



## ksalvagno

Pupy love.


----------



## SandyNubians

How are the pups doing? We need new pictures!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I agree! Where are all those drooling adorable tail wagging puppies!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

They're doing great onrey little balls of energy lol 9 more days till 4 of them head to they're new homes. were keeping one and my cousin in laws will be staying till she can make it from MT to get her. 4 more to hopefully sell but with all the crazy stuff happening I may have a house full of puppy's for longer than planned


----------



## ksalvagno

Just too cute!


----------



## SalteyLove

Oh my gosh, so much cuteness!! But seriously, where do you keep them most of the day or night when they get to this age? See like it would be tough to manage without a dedicated room or something and then I can even imagine the cleanup!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Its a Puppy Party!(woot) They are soooooo cute! Im so glad they are doing so great. In this Krazy Corona Pandemic...more people could use an adorable loving puppy. Makes lifes trouble just go away!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

SalteyLove said:


> Oh my gosh, so much cuteness!! But seriously, where do you keep them most of the day or night when they get to this age? See like it would be tough to manage without a dedicated room or something and then I can even imagine the cleanup!


They took over my laundry room but now that moms not wanting to feed them I'm moving them to a big room in the basement so they have a larger space. And tons of cleanup ! They are for the most part trained to go in a tray full of wood pellets so that makes life a little easier but it still needs cleaned up several times a day as well as any accidents.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Moers kiko boars said:


> Its a Puppy Party!(woot) They are soooooo cute! Im so glad they are doing so great. In this Krazy Corona Pandemic...more people could use an adorable loving puppy. Makes lifes trouble just go away!


They do big problem is do they have the extra money to buy one with layoffs. I have someone coming Saturday that decided working at home would be the perfect time get a puppy so hopefully 1 more will be getting it's forever home !


----------



## bisonviewfarm

ksalvagno said:


> Just too cute!


Very cute well until they start howling early in the morning because they want breakfast lol


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Well my little monsters went to the vet today & tommorow they start leaving. So these will be the last group pictures. Little sad but happy to know they're all going to good homes.


----------



## toth boer goats

Growing so fast. 
Still cute as ever.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

They are so adorable. So healthy. What a handful of drooling, chewing. Tail waggin, lick attacks! You guys have done a great job with all those puppies!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

So cute I'll miss them I spent a lot of hours with these guys. But I'll be super to not be cleaning up after all of them lol


----------



## MellonFriend

bisonviewfarm said:


> So cute I'll miss them I spent a lot of hours with these guys. But I'll be super to not be cleaning up after all of them lol


Man, how do you deal with that? Do they just go wherever?


----------



## bisonviewfarm

MellonFriend said:


> Man, how do you deal with that? Do they just go wherever?


No they have a box they use for the most part but with 10 it needs cleaned several times a day


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I think the quiet time when they are all in their new happy homes. Would be very relaxing. I know you will miss them...but their new families will love them up!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Moers kiko boars said:


> I think the quiet time when they are all in their new happy homes. Would be very relaxing. I know you will miss them...but their new families will love them up!


Unfortunately no quiet here. We're keepingone I'm potty training my dad's for him and my husband's cousin can't pick hers up for a while (doh)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohh..now you are a great potty trainer too! Awesome lol lol...
Well one day it will be quiet at your house.......maybe!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

aww! I have 2 labs! I had a dauchaund, but he recently passsed. 
The pups are adorable!!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

hey! @Moers kiko boars I have a black lab named gator!! And another black lab named lucy!


----------



## toth boer goats

Potty training is so much work. 
Hang in there.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Well we weren't suppose to have any more till next year but Baily and Duke had other plans. A minute of alone time while I grabbed the puppy was all it took to tie ( also turns out they have no problem removing the fabric diapers). Currently 5 days away from her first due date. Some pictures of Baily then one of her Duke and Tator the puppy we kept from her last litter.


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck! Hope birth is textbook.

We recently got a chocolate Lab pup.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

ksalvagno said:


> Good luck! Hope birth is textbook.
> 
> We recently got a chocolate Lab pup.
> View attachment 187123
> View attachment 187125


Ahh it's adorable!!!! And thanks!


----------



## MellonFriend

ksalvagno said:


> Good luck! Hope birth is textbook.
> 
> We recently got a chocolate Lab pup.
> View attachment 187123
> View attachment 187125


Oooo so cute! What's your new baby's name?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

aww! Cute doggies! Labs are the best! we have 2!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## ksalvagno

MellonFriend said:


> Oooo so cute! What's your new baby's name?


Isaac is his name.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh what a cute chocolate pup. 
Hey Bisonview..havent heard from you in awhile! Cant wait to see the new puppies. Yep..dogs are like goats and the rodeo... 8 SECONDS! lol lol lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Moers kiko boars said:


> Oh what a cute chocolate pup.
> Hey Bisonview..havent heard from you in awhile! Cant wait to see the new puppies. Yep..dogs are like goats and the rodeo... 8 SECONDS! lol lol lol


Lol they are didn't take those stinkers long at all. Of course they were then stuck together in the middle of my living room for 40 minutes kinda wish the goats would do that so I could be sure


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I dunno....:buttheads:
All that carrying on may scare the does out of heat...lol lol ...
But I know what you mean. It would be nice to be able to tell if they were.bred or not...and have to wait 30.days.for.a blood test.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

And we have puppy's! Born on her first due date! Mom did great other than the fact she didn't want her box after 2 hours of waiting with her whining and crying I let her run to her bed in my closet. 5 minutes later she popped out the second puppy and the rest came every 30 minutes. She had 8 this time and not a single yellow. 1 black male , 2 black females, 1 chocolate female & 4 chocolate males (dance)


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## ksalvagno

Too cute!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

They are adorable! I cant imagone having 8.anythings! :wow:She is definately a GREAT MOM!


----------

